# Atomic Quantum subwoofers ?



## will3

Just wondering what you thought of them , performance/SQ/price,etc.


----------



## Chaos

Srsly? Atomic Quantum? Never heard of 'em. Link?


----------



## SpecV

I am not sure if it is the same brand but literally a local flee market sells Quantum stuff and needless to say it is flee market quality.


----------



## will3

Sorry not specific enough, Atomic loudspeakers - Quantum series subwoofers
QT12d


----------



## Oliver

Don't forget Volfenhag [ german sounding name/flea market quality ]


----------



## GLN305

Atomic is mostly known for their SPL subs like the Apocolypse and such. The Quantum sub is their SQ line and they sound great. I heard quite a few of them in 10's and 12's while I was in Germany and I owned a pair of the 10's myself, damn good subs.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio

SpecV said:


> I am not sure if it is the same brand but literally a local flee market sells Quantum stuff and needless to say it is flee market quality.


LOL wtf flee market??? Atomic is big in SPL, If I spent ahh 3 mins in google I could find several links and pics but not worth the time. Also Atomic has some very nice amps, there 5k uses the same board design as quite a few other spl amps........ Wow flee market stuff....


Depending what your looking for I wouldnt say Atomic is SQ almost any level atomic is good... 


SE 
JOHN


----------



## savagebee

soundevolutionaudio said:


> LOL wtf flee market??? Atomic is big in SPL, If I spent ahh 3 mins in google I could find several links and pics but not worth the time. Also Atomic has some very nice amps, there 5k uses the same board design as quite a few other spl amps........ Wow flee market stuff....
> 
> 
> Depending what your looking for I wouldnt say Atomic is SQ almost any level atomic is good...
> 
> 
> SE
> JOHN


he was referring to a brand called "Quantum" I believe, not Atomic


----------



## SpecV

savagebee said:


> he was referring to a brand called "Quantum" I believe, not Atomic


That is correct. None of the stuff at this flea market was Atomic besides if it was that nice of equiptment I am pretty sure they would be asking more than $120 for a 15"


----------



## bigwillystyle

Over here in australia we had a guy with 2 of the atomic quantum 15 dual 2 running off an atomic 1600w mono did a 148.0 in at stock b last year... Unoffical WR.. Not set at a 3x event... Was a 2x tho... That being said we only get 1 3x each year... But as question goes great gear fantastic power handling have seen them burped with nearly 5k for the pair no problems... And well priced...


----------



## will3

bigwillystyle said:


> Over here in australia we had a guy with 2 of the atomic quantum 15 dual 2 running off an atomic 1600w mono did a 148.0 in at stock b last year... Unoffical WR.. Not set at a 3x event... Was a 2x tho... That being said we only get 1 3x each year... But as question goes great gear fantastic power handling have seen them burped with nearly 5k for the pair no problems... And well priced...


Wow 148 off of a 1.6k , I am assuming this was in a burp box, not a daily setup.


----------



## bigwillystyle

That was playing music in st stock b class last year... Yead it was a burp box but playing music not tones..


----------



## mike_d_us_amp

i worked at a shop last summer in champaign il and atomic was their main line of equipment. i was surprised how many other line on the market look just like thiers . my idq v2 look just like the atomic Manhattan. who really make their own stuff these days. great equipment and tech service was awesome.


----------



## will3

bigwillystyle said:


> That was playing music in st stock b class last year... Yead it was a burp box but playing music not tones..


 , I had heard they were nice but 148 on music off 1.6k, wow


----------



## Beyond Silence

i own 2 of the 10 inch quantums and tried them in several boxes. if u wanna go for sq, try something else for the price. but they sure go damn loud with the right setup.


----------

